
Wordle - Beautiful Word Clouds - raghus
http://www.wordle.net/
======
nreece
An old one.

Here's a Wordle for PG's essays:
[http://www.wordle.net/gallery/wrdl/34828/Paul_Graham's_Essay...](http://www.wordle.net/gallery/wrdl/34828/Paul_Graham's_Essays)

------
jaxn
I used wordle to create a bio of sorts for my Twitter background

<http://twitter.com/jaxn>

